

MIT Announcement: 10x improvement over current Fast Fourier Transform - mankins
http://www.fastcompany.com/1810522/mits-math-breakthrough-could-transform-your-phone-tablet-pc-tv-mri-scans

======
TheSOB88
I don't know what led this reporter to believe that improved FFTs could speed
up rendering on mobile phones. Is there any basis to this at all? Seems like
you have to create the picture first, before FFTs can be useful at all.

Maybe he confused compression with rendering?

